# Stunning new graphics in the AniMatrix



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Ok I went and saw Dream Catcher tonight. The movie was ok, but I see it will probably be the #1 weekend this weekend.

Before the movie they run the AniMatrix ( http://www.theanimatrix.com ). It is a short movie (about 10 minutes I would say).

I actually did not realize that it was completely computer animated for a few seconds. The closeups of the humans were not quite there yet, but one could clearly see that it is only a matter of time. They have skin down to the pores, but it was just a bit too smooth. I was blown away by the graphics. Actors/Actresses better watch out, the animated characters are getting close.

It was not a bad clip. It obviously was a commercial for the upcoming Matrix movies. Boy, it was a stunning commercial!!!


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Here is a sample of what the Theater program looks like. The rest of the films at the web site seem to be animated by hand not CGI.


----------

